# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  HIKVISION & HDMI

## leutpana

Καλησπέρα σας.Σε καταγραφικό hikvisin 7204  έχω δοκιμάσει 2 διαφορετικές εκδόσεις hdmi με αποτέλεσμα καμία να μήν το υποστηρίζει.Ξέρει κανείς τη έκδοση θέλει για να παίξει.

----------


## nestoras

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις...
Έβαλες δύο διαφορετικά καλώδια hdmi και δεν σου έπαιξε με κανένα;
Μήπως έχεις ενεργοποιημένη και τη vga οθόνη;
Δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με hdmi και hikvision απλά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι δεν μπορεί να παίξει ταυτόχρονα με το vga.

----------


## leutpana

Στην oθόνη είναι ενεργοποιημένη και η vga και η hdmi μαζί.Άλλαξα την ανάλυση σε 1920 και όλα καλά.

----------


## skipper1

το ιδιο προβλημα εχω κ εγω σε DS-7116HWI-SH, στην αρχη η HDMI επαιζε κανονικα μετα σταματησε να παιζει ενώ η vga δουλευει κανονικα
(αλλαξα καλωδιο, αλλαξα θυρα HDMI στο μονιτορ τιποτα)
εβαλα δευτερο ιδιο καταγραφικο στα ιδια καλωδια και θυρες και παιζει η HDMI στο μονιτορ
τι ξαφνικα επαθε η HDMI στο πρωτο καταγραφικο?

----------


## skipper1

> το ιδιο προβλημα εχω κ εγω σε DS-7116HWI-SH, στην αρχη η HDMI επαιζε κανονικα μετα σταματησε να παιζει ενώ η vga δουλευει κανονικα
> (αλλαξα καλωδιο, αλλαξα θυρα HDMI στο μονιτορ τιποτα)
> εβαλα δευτερο ιδιο καταγραφικο στα ιδια καλωδια και θυρες και παιζει η HDMI στο μονιτορ
> τι ξαφνικα επαθε η HDMI στο πρωτο καταγραφικο?



Η hdmi καηκε μαλλον υστερα απο καταιγιδα...πως μπορεις να προστατεψεις εξοδους vga, hdmi, rs232 σε καταγραφικο?

----------


## skipper1

Με reset του dvr επανηλθε!

----------

